# Any way to *not* see live TV when powering up?



## Patent geek (Jul 7, 2008)

One Tivo feature that I miss on the 722 is that with Tivo, if you hit the Tivo button prior to turning on your TV, you'd see the menu rather than what was on live TV at the time. I found this to be incredibly useful when I was recording sporting events for delayed viewing while they were still on, and didn't want any spoilers as to the current score.

On the 722, though, when you hit the DVR button, whatever's on the current channel continues showing in the PIP box. More often than not, it's whatever is recording at the time, which is exactly what I want to avoid.

Is it possible to disable the PIP display from showing in the DVR menu? I've poked around but haven't figured out a solution.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

You have two issues there:
1) Turning on the TV and seeing live
2) Viewing DVR menu and seeing live in PIP

The solution to both is to tune to another channel before turning on the TV.
If you're recording on both channels, and don't wish to see either of them, then you're out of luck. Unless you have an antenna hooked up, in which case you could tune to that. Unless you're recording that too...

Long answer to say 'no' you can't turn off the PIP.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Turn your tv OFF before you power on your tivo.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If I don't want what is "on" (a previous recording, Live, some delayed Live) to continue in the window, I hit Pause before the DVR button. No guarantee that Select (or power on) to 722, Pause, then power on the TV won't have a score on the screen, but it will kill audio of the announcer spoiling that (or the other) game.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

CABill said:


> If I don't want what is "on" (a previous recording, Live, some delayed Live) to continue in the window, I hit Pause before the DVR button. No guarantee that Select (or power on) to 722, Pause, then power on the TV won't have a score on the screen, but it will kill audio of the announcer spoiling that (or the other) game.


I usually just press Mute and don't look at the PiP.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> I usually just press Mute and don't look at the PiP.


+1


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought there was a guide that had no PIP? Found it. http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf
Page 7 says 3 hours of guide data for 9 channels without video preview window.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> I thought there was a guide that had no PIP? Found it. http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf
> Page 7 says 3 hours of guide data for 9 channels without video preview window.


Good answer - wrong question. He's talking about the "Tivo" (DVR) Button. :grin:

There is *no* way to eliminate the picture when you hit the Tivo (DVR) Button.


----------



## Patent geek (Jul 7, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> I thought there was a guide that had no PIP? Found it. http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf
> Page 7 says 3 hours of guide data for 9 channels without video preview window.


Excellent catch. Here it is (pp. 94-95, chapter 11 of the 722 user's guide):
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/user_guides_and_manuals/vip722/Chapter11.pdf

Menu 8-2, extended guide, no video.

Not a perfect solution (which would be a similar option on the DVR main menu), but adequate.


----------



## Patent geek (Jul 7, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> Good answer - wrong question. He's talking about the "Tivo" (DVR) Button. :grin:


True, but at least tweaking the EPG this way gives me a safe screen to look at on power up without fiddling with mute, averting my eyes, etc.

I wonder if this box is hackable.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Patent geek said:


> True, but at least tweaking the EPG this way gives me a safe screen to look at on power up without fiddling with mute, averting my eyes, etc.
> 
> I wonder if this box is hackable.


We do not allow Hack Talk here. Please do not digress the discussion into that direction.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Patent geek said:


> One Tivo feature that I miss on the 722 is that with Tivo, if you hit the Tivo button prior to turning on your TV, you'd see the menu rather than what was on live TV at the time. I found this to be incredibly useful when I was recording sporting events for delayed viewing while they were still on, and didn't want any spoilers as to the current score.


Avert the eyes is the solution I use ... the only other thing I can think of is pressing select (to turn on the box) then the REWIND button four times and waiting a couple of minutes before turning on the TV.

I was thinking of a different problem when I first saw the thread (seeing a movie channel or whatever you were watching last when you next turn on the receiver). I record The Daily Show and Colbert Report on TV2 in the early morning and it ticks my wife off to find TV2 pointed to Comedy Central when she turns on the set ... so now I have an auto tune at 2am to change to the weather channel. 

For live events recording in progress that isn't an option.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 21, 2006)

You could configure your Harmony remote to turn DVR on, go to guide (or whatever) and then turn-on the TV.

Problem Solved.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

> The solution to both is to tune to another channel before turning on the TV.


This is what I do. Works very well.

But ... any of y'all notice this? My 722 does this as well as the 522 SD DVR I had prior: You're recording a sports event. You power up the TV with the DVR set to another channel to avoid looking at the score.  You find the sports event in the DVR list, and then choose Start (view from beg). Both boxes, the 522 and 722 do this: for an instant, less than one second, it will show the sports program live, *then* start it from the beginning. So I am now conditioned to avert my gaze for that instant after choosing start to when the recording actually starts playing back from the beg!


----------



## poyzin (Jan 19, 2009)

James Long said:


> Avert the eyes is the solution I use ... the only other thing I can think of is pressing select (to turn on the box) then the REWIND button four times and waiting a couple of minutes before turning on the TV.
> 
> I was thinking of a different problem when I first saw the thread (seeing a movie channel or whatever you were watching last when you next turn on the receiver). I record The Daily Show and Colbert Report on TV2 in the early morning and it ticks my wife off to find TV2 pointed to Comedy Central when she turns on the set ... so now I have an auto tune at 2am to change to the weather channel.
> 
> For live events recording in progress that isn't an option.


Are you sure you're worried about Comedy Central and not something in the range just below 500?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

poyzin said:


> Are you sure you're worried about Comedy Central and not something in the range just below 500?


Locked and hidden twice. My EPG goes from 478 to 500. (I have all of the shopping channels locked and hidden as well.)


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> Avert the eyes is the solution I use ...


Ditto; if I'm coming in on a sporting event I don't want to see the end, I just mute the sound before turning on, and cover half the screen with my hand over my eyes until I can get to the recorded programs, and "start over" on the program. Looks goofy probably, holding out my hand to cover my vision, but hey, it works. 

Edit; forgot, if I can't get it muted in time, I just mutter "la la la la la la la" really loud until I get the sound off, haha.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

ZBoomer said:


> Edit; forgot, if I can't get it muted in time, I just mutter "la la la la la la la" really loud until I get the sound off, haha.


Wouldn't it be easier to just hit the Pause button first?


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Sometimes, just depends on the situation. I do whatever it takes to keep from seeing or hearing live TV when a sporting even is on, and I'm delayed.

I'm talking about if I walk into the room and the event is already on, volume going. There is a few seconds it takes to find the remote, mute/pause, whatever.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I use all the various techniques suggested here. But it's almost impossible not to get some glimpse of something recording after you delete a recording you just watched.


----------

